
Facebook agrees to acquire brain-computing startup CTRL-labs - rblion
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/23/facebook-announces-acquisition-of-brain-computing-start-up-ctrl-labs.html
======
ddmma
For a company that control minds with computer this aquisition is just
‘reverse engineering’

------
agoodthrowaway
Anyone know if this technology works? Sounds a bit too good to be true.

~~~
T-A
It's not that far-fetched; they read off motor neurons in the wearer's arm,
not the brain.

Same principle behind this prosthetic:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk1NkWl_W2Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk1NkWl_W2Y)

It seems to work well enough for demos:

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/6/17433516/ctrl-labs-
brain-c...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/6/17433516/ctrl-labs-brain-
computer-interface-armband-hands-on-preview)

------
cameronbrown
So now Zuck's going to have a live feed to my thoughts? Sign me up!

------
person_of_color
How is this different to MYO armband?

------
person_of_color
I guess my job application to this company is redundant.

